# A class replacement windscreen costs ?



## stevegos

Just curious if anyone has had the windscreen replaced in an A class motorhome and what the cost was? (or would have cost if not covered by insurance).

Reason for asking is my insurance renewal just came through and I noticed that whilst there is the usual £75 excess there is also a £3000 maximum claim for the windscreen.

On my Burstner A class its a rather large piece of glass and as an import I was wondering if £3000 would cover it?


----------



## cheshiregordon

I had the front of my van resprayed and they took the window out to do it - there was always a risk that the window would break either coming out or going back and a price was agreed before hand to cover that eventuality. In the event the window did break and the spray shop seriously under estimated the replacement cost which ran into several hundred pounds. (it turned out that the windscreen in my van was the same as that fitted in some ambulances which helped reduce the cost a little)
Fortunately for me it was their mistake and although I made a contribution they picked up the main portion.


----------



## charlieivan

Had a windscreen replaced in Hymer a couple of years ago through insurance with just£75 excess and no quibbles at all from ins company.


----------



## DC4JC

Hi, currently on route back to UK with 3 chips in our Burstner windscreen!

Could have had it done in Spain but decided to wait until we got home and the cost quoted by the insurance company is around £1800.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Devonboy

After a stone chip I started asking the same question. When I was looking at insurance quotes one company told me that they covered up to £1000 for windscreen cover & in the opinion of the person quoting this was more than enough cover. I doubted this & contacted Autoglass for a quote for windscreen replacement on my Autosleeper Luxor A Class. The price was a staggering £2058 plus vat plus new rubber trim, plus fitting so around the £3k mark. Suggest you contact the windscreen replacement company associated with your insurance company for a quote before you make any decisions regarding insurance cover.


----------



## bognormike

a few years back I had my Pilote screen replaced, and it was around £1500 total charge (I paid the VAT because I was VAT registered at the time). I will have to get my Hymer screen replaced before the next MOT in September, because I have 2 chips, one of which cannot be repaired because it's on a curved area. no worries about the cost, there's no maximum on the MHF policy. I would think that £3k would be fairly safe for yours.


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Our N&B Flair i was £3.5k a couple fo years ago and we have insured it for that same sum.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

I broke the top right hand corner of mine when visiting Pisa in Italy when we went to a "Giant" super store just outside of the said horrible place when we went for provisions.
Some one had hit the sign in the car park and knocked it end on and I hit it, the good news I turned it round the right way :roll: .

So rang Saga they gave me the number of Auto Glass who said I needed Car glass their European subsidiary.. To cut a long story short their Milan division fixed it for me for 1300 Euros which I had to pay in full, but Saga soon reimbursed me for the cost less the £75 of the top of my head for my part.

ray.


----------



## stevegos

Thanks everyone. I have a MHF policy and there is a £3000 maximum claim limit on my policy for the window glass.

Steve


----------



## val33

We just had a new screen fitted to the Arto. Autoglass told me that Safeguard would be getting a bill for £2900 +VAT. Our unlimited glass cover has an excess of £100.

Val


----------



## nicholsong

val33 said:


> We just had a new screen fitted to the Arto. Autoglass told me that Safeguard would be getting a bill for £2900 +VAT. Our unlimited glass cover has an excess of £100.
> 
> Val


Val

Thanks for that. Our Arto is also insured with Safeguard. One certainly gets one's premiums back for several years with a bill that size.

Incidentally I have just got my renewal quote and it has only gone up pennies under a quid - not bad, so I do not think I will bother shopping around.

Geoff


----------



## val33

Hi Geoff,

Yes, the unlimited glass cover and the excellent breakdown cover are the reasons we stay with Safeguard, it also helps that they have been the cheapest too for the past few years!

Val


----------



## rugchucker

HI
Just had my windscreen on my Laika replaced last week. After a big struggle with AA Autoscreens quoting a silly price of over £5500, eventually it cost £3152.46, I had to pay £75.
Mine was done through the main dealer Southdowns Motorcaravans in Portsmouth, who were extremely helpful, Julie Topley, their customer relations lady, took it all over and sorted it out.


----------



## rayrecrok

Hey up.

Seems to me that I broke my screen in the right place while in Italy if they charged Euro 1300, compared with some of the prices charged over here..

Our screen on our Hymer A Class is about as big as they go, and I had to wait for 2 weeks near Milan while they imported one from Germany.. My arse was nipping when they were putting it in as they banged it about with rubber hammers settling the rubber surround seal around the glass, saying that waiting up the mountain for two weeks at the ski resort at Foppolo was no hardship..

ray.


----------



## VanFlair

AndrewandShirley said:


> Our N&B Flair i was £3.5k a couple fo years ago and we have insured it for that same sum.


Autoglaze said that ours was £6.5K 

Whatever we have unlimited so dont care.

Martin


----------



## nicholsong

Judging by the wide differentials on price here I suspect there is some scamming going on here.

Because the MH Insurance Market is largely run by Brokers, with 'Binders', I wonder who actually has the control on claims over ?000.

If it is out of control, we all pay.

Geoff


----------



## H1-GBV

nicholsong said:


> Judging by the wide differentials on price here I suspect there is some scamming going on here.
> 
> Geoff


Many years ago the screen on my Renault Trafic went, just after I decided to "save" money by going third party! 

I can't remember who replaced it, but I was told £350 UNTIL I said that I was paying for it, not as an insurance claim. It then changed to £125 (still more than a comprehensive policy!)

Gordon


----------



## Evolution

We were recently asked for £7500 by Autoglass and our insurance with Aviva through Comfort only allowed us £3000. It was only a stone chip and we got a local guy to fix it for £60. Our insurance ran out today and we have changed to Caravan Club which is unlimited. Our Comfort renewal had gone up from £228 last year to £330. Caravan Club is £265. We had cheaper quotes too but eventually had to make a decision, not easy.


----------



## orridge

bognormike said:


> a few years back I had my Pilote screen replaced, and it was around £1500 total charge (I paid the VAT because I was VAT registered at the time). I will have to get my Hymer screen replaced before the next MOT in September, because I have 2 chips, one of which cannot be repaired because it's on a curved area. no worries about the cost, there's no maximum on the MHF policy. I would think that £3k would be fairly safe for yours.


I just checked my renewal on the MHF Insurance and there is a maximum of £3k for Glass so might check around before renewing our Euramobile A Class this week.


----------



## Zepp

val33 said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> Yes, the unlimited glass cover and the excellent breakdown cover are the reasons we stay with Safeguard, it also helps that they have been the cheapest too for the past few years!
> 
> Val


Thats why we also stick with Safeguard for the unlimited windscreen cover and there breakdown cover .

Paul


----------



## Zozzer

nicholsong said:


> Judging by the wide differentials on price here I suspect there is some scamming going on here.
> 
> Because the MH Insurance Market is largely run by Brokers, with 'Binders', I wonder who actually has the control on claims over ?000.
> 
> If it is out of control, we all pay.
> 
> Geoff


I'm sure you are correct, when I had the windscreen replaced I was asked if I was going through the insurance company or paying cash.


----------



## biggles777

I too was told that the windscreen on my A class Euramobil would come in at £3000 if it had to be replaced . So I can just about live with the £3000 limit on the MHF insurance


----------



## Evolution

Is it £3000 in any one claim or £3000 in any one year insurance period? For us it was the latter. It's not much fun driving around constantly worrying about another stone chip or worse.


----------



## stevegos

on the MHF insurance it is £3000 per glass claim


----------



## duxdeluxe

One of the joys of owning an A Class. Pays yer money and takes yer choice....... If it happens, it happens.


----------



## coppo

There's some right fiddling going off here, what a scam.

I,d love to know how much it costs autoglass etc for the windscreen.

What a con, as soon as you mention insurance then their eyes must light up. Its the same with car bodywork repairs, total con and we all pay in the end.

Wouldn't be surprised if some of them were going round chipping windscreens on purpose. ''Lovely, there's another £2500 profit for the coffers'' :wink: 

Paul.


----------



## Dill

We have just got back from Spain, with a nasty crack in our Elegance Screen. Been onto Auto Glass today and a new one is being fitted tomorrow. As it's based on the Ducato I informed them it wasn't a Ducato Screen that was fitted. They said they knew it wasn't a Ducato screen. What's Betting they bring a Ducato screen. I can't believe they will have it in stock. 

Dill


----------



## Chudders

quote
I just checked my renewal on the MHF Insurance and there is a maximum of £3k for Glass so might check around before renewing our Euramobile A Class this week.[/quote]

I have a Euramobil Integra 810 A class and out of interest I made some enquiries regarding replacement cost

Spoke on the phone to a firm called PSV glass. Their website is impresssive and carry windscreens and other glass for buses, coaches, trains, lorries, and motorhomes and specifically refer to A class motorhomes.
If I was paying for the windscreen myself I was quoted £856.10 delivery only or £1,174.13 if they arranged fitting with a local (ish) agent.
The quote is in writing and emailed to me/ Furthermore they say it was held in stock and could be done within a couple of days if required.
The fixed quote came from Clair Weaver and David Best, Purchasing Director
Maybe I should have bought one and kept it as a spare. 
Dave

Just had another look at their website and on the motorhome section it shows changing pictures of Carthago, Hymer, Rapido, Esterel, Concord etc. Interstingly no cars etc mentioned.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Chudders said:


> quote
> I just checked my renewal on the MHF Insurance and there is a maximum of £3k for Glass so might check around before renewing our Euramobile A Class this week.


I have a Euramobil Integra 810 A class and out of interest I made some enquiries regarding replacement cost

Spoke on the phone to a firm called PSV glass. Their website is impresssive and carry windscreens and other glass for buses, coaches, trains, lorries, and motorhomes and specifically refer to A class motorhomes.
If I was paying for the windscreen myself I was quoted £856.10 delivery only or £1,174.13 if they arranged fitting with a local (ish) agent.
The quote is in writing and emailed to me/ Furthermore they say it was held in stock and could be done within a couple of days if required.
The fixed quote came from Clair Weaver and David Best, Purchasing Director
Maybe I should have bought one and kept it as a spare. 
Dave

Just had another look at their website and on the motorhome section it shows changing pictures of Carthago, Hymer, Rapido, Esterel, Concord etc. Interstingly no cars etc mentioned.[/quote]

Can you post a link to their website . . . I might just come in handy for someone.


----------



## wakk44

There is definitely some sharp practice going on in the A class windscreen replacement industry,specifically from Autoglass,have a trawl through this old thread describing my experiences..............

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-133315-.html


----------



## Chudders

[quote="vic

Can you post a link to their website . . . I might just come in handy for someone.[/quote]

www.psvglass.com

They are in High Wycombe

Dave


----------



## bognormike

I've just had the screen replaced on my 2007 Hymer by Autoglass. I called them 10 days ago, and stressed that I have the MOT booked tomorrow. They transferred me to their specialist team, who called me back to confirm details. The local guy came out last week & checked that the chip (which is directly in my eyeline above the sterring wheel and about 18mm across) and was not repairable for MOT - then confirmed with the insurers (MHF / Aviva). They had a screen available, and booked me for today at home; arrived at 9:15, and all done and tidy by 11. Excellent service, and I don't know how much it cost, having paid the excess (£75), but I've had 2 call outs, and about 4 hours time by their guys. 
All ok for the MOT tomorrow!


----------



## nicholsong

Mike

I am pleased that the replacement went well.

There have been comments on other threads about Autoglass and follow-up comments that their normal fitters might not be the best ones for an 'A' Class screen so it is better to ask for their Truck and bus specialists. 

Out of interest, which ones did yours?

Geoff


----------



## bognormike

Geoff

it was their specialist team; as soon as I said it was a motorhome with a fully coachbuilt body, not the regular Ducato cab, they passed me to the specialists. They checked which year it was - "oh the Hymer one with 3 holes for the wipers" and all pain sailing from there. They guys who did it say they do loads of motorhomes, as well as trucks, buses etc.


----------



## bigtwin

We recently (a few weeks ago) had the screen on our Dethleffs replaced (£2,500) and within a week there was a vertical crack in the middle of the screen that ran from the top to the bottom.

They've been round to take a look and have ordered another replacement. I'm not expecting to have to pay for this one!

Ian


----------



## Camper kid

PSV. Glass are a supplier to fitting companies and now also fit.
[email protected]


----------

